# [SOLVED] clock skew on gentoo kernel

## niceflower

i used the kernel .config from old gentoo hardened ~amd64 on a fresh hardened install, however when building with the old kernel .config i get:

```
  LD      fs/ext4/ext4.o

  LD      fs/ext4/built-in.o

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File 'include/config/auto.conf' has modification time 366 s in the future

  CC      fs/fat/cache.o

```

clock skew seems time related, and the kernel seems smaller in size now, can this be ignored or is this something that should be looked intoo

*EDIT*

i found this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7189040.html

----------

## audiodef

Is your system date correct? If you didn't correct your system date when you started, you'll run into clock skew issues. I wouldn't ignore it.

----------

## niceflower

after setting the correct date before building the kernel, the clock skew message disappeared

----------

## audiodef

 :Cool: 

----------

